# Search syntax query



## Paul Webster (Nov 16, 2003)

What would be the "right" way to set up a search for "Dexter" without hitting "Dexter's Laboratory"?
I tried
-Dexter*s Lab* | Dexter
But is stil finds the unwanted show.
I can't put in "-" for Category (to exclude Childrens/Animation)
I can't put in the category for "Dexter" because I don't know it (I could guess but this is a generic problem really).
"Dexter" does not appear in the search list - because it hasn't been on for a while I presume.
I could go on Internet and look up the actor's name but I shouldn't have to - and who knows, it might change for the next series.


Is it the apostrophe that causes the problem?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I just tried this and it worked fine.

Title Keyword: DEXTER
Title Keyword: -LABORATORY

Will filter out that particular show, but there's also a programme (I forget what) with a chararcter called Dexter mentioned in the episode title, which the above WL also picks up. But I assume you're not going to make it an 'auto-record' anyway. But even if you do, at least it won't pick up all those eps of "Dexter's Laboratory".


----------



## Paul Webster (Nov 16, 2003)

Well done - hadn't thought of that.


----------



## jethrouk (May 7, 2011)

Paul Webster said:


> What would be the "right" way to set up a search for "Dexter" without hitting "Dexter's Laboratory"?
> I tried
> -Dexter*s Lab* | Dexter
> But is stil finds the unwanted show.
> ...


Dexter* -Lab*


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

He can't see my posts; but not sure why he didn't see yours, Paul, indicating the problem was sorted


----------



## Paul Webster (Nov 16, 2003)

Note - episode title is included in "Title" by TiVo search ... so this can pick up some unwanted things (there is a show with a reference to a dog called Dexter in an upcoming episode title).
Not a big thing for unusual word like "Dexter" but perhaps the ability to limit search to programme name or episode title would be useful.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Paul Webster said:


> ...(there is a show with a reference to a dog called Dexter in an upcoming episode title).


Which I did mention 



> Not a big thing for unusual word like "Dexter" but perhaps the ability to limit search to programme name or episode title would be useful.


Agreed.


----------

